# Let's play "GUESS THAT PLANT" ....please



## aaron6939 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all, first time posting. A few months ago I dove into the planted tank hobby and purchased a few plants. The "salesman" ended up giving me a couple extra things he had that were looking kind of bad. He said he was probably just going to throw them out. After a couple months one of the plants he gave me has finally started to look pretty good, but I have no idea what it is. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hygrophila corymbosa


----------



## aaron6939 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow what a week...anywho... I would agree, from pictures I have found Hygrophila Corymbosa looks to be the plant. Next question is, how do I get mine to look like anything like the pictures I am seeing when I google search it. My tank has been up since November, so almost 5 months and the only thing it has done is grown a little taller. This is my first planted tank so forgive me. 

thanks.


----------

